

New web apps are like new words: widespread adoption is difficult - adriand
http://factore.ca/on-the-floor/15-the-challenge-of-creating-successful-web-applications

======
mikegioia
What an excellent article. This should be required reading for anyone looking
to get into web application development or marketing. I can't tell you how
many half-baked ideas I've listened to where all they need is a "developer".

------
omgsean
I always enjoy it when people have "going viral" as an important step in their
business plan because it serves as a great warning that you're not going to
get paid.

------
saurabh
I would like to think of web apps being kinda like memes rather than words.
Word's dont go viral, memes do.

~~~
wmeredith
I'm not a linguist, but I'm pretty sure you're wrong.

<anecdotal_evidence>I've seen slang terms go viral at a party in minutes or
through a social group in a matter of weeks. </anecdotal_evidence>

------
grinich
I wonder if it's also because people name their apps with made-up words.

